# African Dwarf frog and moss ball



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

So, with my male betta I have 3 African Dwarf Frogs and a cory catfish as tankmates. I've also had a moss ball in there for about 2 months. It's a nice size moss ball, getting big.
Everyone was fine until yesterday. The day before I rearranged the tank, and removed 2 bunches of fake grass that were used as hiding spaces. I wasn't too worried because I removed my betta into a hospital tank, and there are other places to hide. I saw in the morning my "silly" little frog hanging onto the side of the moss ball, and I assumed he was being a goof ball as dwarf frogs usually are. I came home from work... 10 HOURS LATER and saw he was still on the moss ball, but what appeared to be the other side of it. I went to scoot something in the tank and as I moved the hood, all the tank residents ran away as usual except for him on the moss ball. And that's when I saw it... He was STUCK on the moss ball. His front two feet were wedged so deep into the moss ball that he couldn't get free. I took a net and scooped him up with the moss ball attached and tore at the moss ball until he was free. My poor little frog was unable to get air for 10 hours. Holy cow. He seems fine though... Until this morning.

This morning, I found another ADF (not sure if it's the same one or not, I'm not good at telling them apart) stuck in the moss ball. 

I have no problem for 2 months, I rearrange my tank and suddenly 2 days in a row frogs are stuck on it. I removed the moss ball and put it in another tank, which makes me sad, that was a nice looking moss ball. 

This is so bizarre--do you think it's because I rearranged the tank, or is it just by chance?

By the way, I took the photo before I realized he was stuck the first time, just thought he was being silly.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I know mine likes to tangle himself in the plants in his tank, maybe they were trying the same thing and they got stuck?

I hope he's ok!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Take your moss ball and squeeze it into tank water really hard (in a bucket or bowl not in the tank itself as marimo balls get dirty inside sometimes). Roll it in your hands like dough and squeeze it together to mush the algae tight where it has grown out. My moss balls are fairly new but they are still pretty tight and hard. This way the new growth won't be so squishy and will tighten back up. Squeeze and roll it to keep it's shape about every 2 weeks and maybe it won't happen again.

Bizarre really, it's funny but not funny as they could have gotten hurt on it.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Moss balls can be really tight when you first get them. If you roll it in your hands firmly that should help. And keep an eye on your frog babies.

But that cory catfish is lonely if it's on its own. Cory catfish are schooling fish and should be in schools of at least six.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe the frog mistook it for the fake grass and tried to get on it, but got stuck? Perhaps putting those back might help.


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

ashleigheperry said:


> Moss balls can be really tight when you first get them. If you roll it in your hands firmly that should help. And keep an eye on your frog babies.
> 
> But that cory catfish is lonely if it's on its own. Cory catfish are schooling fish and should be in schools of at least six.


Yes, I used to have 2 cories, though one died. Unfortunately the person at the pet store gave me misinformation and I got the wrong kind of cory--I only have a 10 gallon tank, and this is one of the cories that get bigger, not a pygmy. I'm afraid of getting another as I don't want to overstock my tank. He hangs out with the frogs though, so I think he's learned to school with them.


----------

